# ipad mini pour prendre des notes



## mnemosyne (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je reprends des études, et j'ai besoin de prendre des notes rapidement en cours et en bibliothèque. jusqu'à maintenant j'utilisais mon macbook pro, mais je commence à le trouver un peu lourd à porter toute une journée. J'envisage d'acheter un ipad mini, dont je me servirai principalement pour prendre des notes. Je veux dire: si j'ai l'ipad mini, je suis sûre que je lui trouverai plein d'autres utilisation, mail, internet, partage de photos etc; mais le but premier de l'achat serait vraiment pour moi la prise de note.
Est-ce que vous pensez que le clavier numérique est adapté pour cela? Est-ce que certains d'entre vous se servent déjà d'un Ipad pour prendre leurs cours?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos retours !


----------



## Erwan987 (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'avais l'habitude de prendre des notes sur mon iPad 2 en cours et cela marchait très bien ( avec Pages ), je me suis demandé si la pris de note était aussi simple sur iPad mini alors je l'ai essayé chez ami. Personnellement, j'ai trouvé la prise de note pareil voir mieux que sur l'iPad 2, en plus de ça, il prend beaucoup moins de place sur la table. Essaye en magasin pour voir si il te correspond bien.


----------



## MiWii (3 Mars 2013)

Au pire, les coques qui integrent un clavier externe sont enfin sortie pour l'ipad mini,  ça peut etre une solution.

Pour ma part, je prends des notes ecrites avec un stylet, sur l'ipad pout le boulot, quand j'ai changé de l'iPad 3 vers le mini, j'ai eu peur que ça soit moins pratique (ecran plus petit donc perte de place pour prendre les notes etc) et bien non, c'est tout aussi genial ! 
Du coup, c'etait un argument de plus pour le mini !


----------



## Ealdu (4 Mars 2013)

Je confirme les précédents commentaires...

Je travaille en ce moment pas mal sur notesplus ou j'ai réalisé des comptes rendus avec photos et textes. J'ai un clavier BT pour écrire plus confortablement et surtout garder l'écran libre....
J'avais un iPad 2 avant et quand je suis passée au mini j'ai eu peur pour la "petitesse" de l'écran.
Et bien pas de différences à ma grande surprise.
Le mini est plus maniable à mes yeux et tellement plus léger dans un sac.
Et comme dit miwii avec une housse clavier tu as l'équivalent d'un ordi portable.... vraiment portable!


----------



## fousfous (4 Mars 2013)

Tu peut aussi séparer le clavier en 2 sur n'importe quel ipad pour écrire à 2 mains tout en le portant.


----------



## Larme (4 Mars 2013)

Voici deux problèmes majeurs du fait de taper avec un iPad (mini ou non) de manière intensive, sans clavier supplémentaire :
- Le clavier prend de la place sur l'écran. Il reste la solution de le séparer en deux, mais je trouve ça bizarre, et pas adapté pour prendre de grandes prises de notes. De plus, j'ai trouvé par fois des problèmes gênant en faisant ainsi, il ne fait pas remonter automatiquement la vue où on écrit... En bref, le clavier passe par dessus ta zone de texte...
- L'absence de retour physique quand on tape. Je veux dire que sur un clavier non-touch, et bien, si tu appuies sur une touche, cela se sent. Pas sur un clavier virtuel comme sur un iPad. Ça fatigue un peu à la longue je trouve.

Il s'agit d'une mise en garde, à titre d'information, je ne dis pas que cela n'est fait pas pour ça.
Maintenant, ce sont des choses auxquelles on peut aisément s'habituer, mais cela pourra paraître un peu déroutant au début. Et on peut y pallier grâce à un clavier physique.


----------



## fousfous (4 Mars 2013)

Personnellement je trouve que le non retour des touche n'est pas un problème et permet même de taper plus vite. Et le correcteur automatique aide pour les petites fautes de frappes.La par exemple j'ai tout écris avec l'iPad posé sur une jambe en mode portrait sans le moindre problème et sûrement plus rapidement qu'avec mon PC.


----------



## SamMTO (25 Juillet 2013)

mnemosyne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je reprends des études, et j'ai besoin de prendre des notes rapidement en cours et en bibliothèque. jusqu'à maintenant j'utilisais mon macbook pro, mais je commence à le trouver un peu lourd à porter toute une journée. J'envisage d'acheter un ipad mini, dont je me servirai principalement pour prendre des notes. Je veux dire: si j'ai l'ipad mini, je suis sûre que je lui trouverai plein d'autres utilisation, mail, internet, partage de photos etc; mais le but premier de l'achat serait vraiment pour moi la prise de note.
> Est-ce que vous pensez que le clavier numérique est adapté pour cela? Est-ce que certains d'entre vous se servent déjà d'un Ipad pour prendre leurs cours?
> ...




Hello !!

Perso pendant les cours, j'utilise mon iPad tout le temps et dans la prise de note j'utilise Beesy. L'appli' est surtout très efficace pour les travaux de groupe étant donné que je peux suivre l'avancé des tâches réalisées par les membres de mon équipe, afin de me tenir informé. Je pense que l'appli pourrait t'intéresser j'espère t'avoir aidé au mieux!


----------

